# Help Needed Please - Replacement Tv



## rollinson1 (Jan 2, 2010)

I currently have a Samsung 50" Plasma Tv ( PS50P96FD ). Now this is being replaced under warrenty after 3 years. It was £1999 when bought although with a price promise promotion that was on I bought off Comet at the time for £1499. Comet have told me that with the replacement I can choose anything to the same spec not value. My question is am I going to end up with a £500 Tv that I originally paid £1499 for.Any advise would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks Paul


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

The rapid drop in price and improvement in quality of HD TVs has been great for most of us, though I can see how you would feel cheated. If you've gotten 3 good years from the Samsung, you'll probably be equally happy with the replacement. Sometimes you just have to pay the penelty for adopting early.


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

TV Specs change fast. I don't even think you can find a current display with specs from 3 years ago. You need to find out exactly what they mean.


----------



## rollinson1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Well I was offerd a £600 pound Tv, although comet had it priced up at £749.99 and I actually added £150 to get the Samsung ps 50c680 bundle thats being offered by many companies right now. 
Thanks for the answers guys


----------

